# What's Your Plan To Moneymaxing?



## Deleted member 1100 (Nov 22, 2019)

?


----------



## elfmaxx (Nov 22, 2019)

I will sell my poo on etsy


----------



## Traxanas (Nov 22, 2019)

currently, through part-time jobs as a teencel, they accept 15 yr olds as that is the minimum legal age

investing for HGH


----------



## DOggo (Nov 22, 2019)

army


----------



## IronMike (Nov 22, 2019)

I work full time. After 20 years I'm entitled to my pension.


----------



## auboutduprecipice (Nov 22, 2019)

neetbux, ewhore, freelance translation, programming


----------



## LilHappyLilSad (Nov 23, 2019)

Teacher or hairdresser or suicide


----------



## RAITEIII (Nov 23, 2019)

Infinite projects but none is running yet hehe. Lazy cel self inducing myself to mysery and rope.

But Imma know better soon...

If you are. Not part of shady business then what the fuck are u doing?


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Nov 23, 2019)

LilHappyLilSad said:


> Teacher or hairdresser or suicide


over


----------



## LilHappyLilSad (Nov 23, 2019)

aut0phobic said:


> over


:')


----------



## Rasputin (Nov 23, 2019)

auboutduprecipice said:


> neetbux, ewhore, freelance translation, programming


Why ewhore bro


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Nov 23, 2019)

Phase 1:Goal is to hit 50k (11k saved so far) Right now I'm furnishing my technical reading ability and learning fundamental analysis and sentimental for crypto, forex, stocks/options trading, ETFs till it's god tier second nature. I will continue wage slaving and day trading till I hit 50k with a good profit/loss record and show signs of consistent gain

Phase 2: the goal is to hit 250k saved. After finishing phase one of hitting 50k, I will quit my job and go full-time trader. I will go back to RE and reconnect with my network and hunt for wholesale deals. I would increase my crypto portfolio by 10k

Phase 3: By now my skills are top notch, I have the ability to earn consistent passive income from several fields, and I have 250k saved for capital. I will hard looks max on what I feel needs improvement. I will move towards acting, it has been my passion since I was a child and great for status maxing. I will focus on acting while maintaining my sources for passive incomes, I should be able to do this as now trading markets is second nature. Also, I will look toward seed/angel investing at this time, but to not invest a serious amount of capital until I hit 5 million. Goal here is to hit 2 million.

Phrase 4: Just hit 2 million. Hardcore but well-calculated angel investing and stock ownership. Will continue acting if there is progress by then. Goal is hit 10 million

Phrase 5: Goal is to take over the world. Every female will be my sex slave and chads/tyrones my servants. Anybody sub 5 dies


----------



## prgfromnl (Nov 23, 2019)

All I need is ethereum to go back to 1000$ and I’ll cash out and can go back live in an Ee country for around 18 years without having to work

Or start a business with that much money.


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Nov 23, 2019)

I wanna be a rockstar.


----------



## Zeta ascended (Nov 23, 2019)

Mooch of my parents until I graduate college


----------



## auboutduprecipice (Nov 23, 2019)

Rasputin said:


> Why ewhore bro



gas money


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Nov 23, 2019)

Trannymax and then sell my bath water


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Nov 23, 2019)

working remote for some Western programming company so I can live like a king in this shithole


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Nov 23, 2019)

Zeta ascended said:


> Mooch of my parents until I graduate college



Mooch of my family until i'm in the grave.


----------



## BlackPillChad (Nov 23, 2019)

Keep my dayjob for now to support my living expenses.

Trade Crypto using the darknet signal group I am part of (not going to pretend I am high IQ enough to do my own trades)


----------



## RichardSpencel (Nov 23, 2019)

Ask U for 20 bucks.


----------



## CopingCel (Nov 24, 2019)

Currently working on a porn search engine that actually searches whats in the videos and not the crappy usually bullshit tags. (Uses Machine learning)
Will make money through shady ads.

Thats just one sideproject, I have more ideas, but you have to start somewhere.

@IronMike Ill notify you when its readt so you can make me money, too.


----------



## diggbicc (Nov 24, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> Ask U for 20 bucks.


Tbh ngl seems legit.


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Nov 24, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> Ask U for 20 bucks.



I'll ask you 30 in return though


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Nov 24, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> I'll ask you 30 in return though



Morph me pls


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Nov 24, 2019)

sell my poop for fertilizer
sell my semen to bank
sell my testicles to science
sell a kidney on black market
sell my body as gigolo
sell my cheese grated foot skin as homestyle seasoning
sell my pee as lemonade


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Nov 24, 2019)

SirGey said:


> Morph me pls



PM if serious


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Nov 24, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> PM if serious



Your pm is blocked


----------



## OFFICER_HENRY (Nov 24, 2019)

Join the Army and afterwards get a PhD.


----------



## Enlil (Nov 24, 2019)

gay stribing. what the fuck do you think? of course by wagecucking, inheriting or becoming a refugee in sweden which is most likely


----------



## buflek (Nov 24, 2019)

made 600€ this week from buying and selling accounts from an mmo. invested 4 hours gametime in total for them and setting them up for ebay etc 1 extra hour. paid 400 in total, made 1000 in the end. did this like 20 times already so made a decent amount of money.

got like 6 or 7k on my bank from work too


----------



## diggbicc (Nov 24, 2019)

buflek said:


> made 600€ this week from buying and selling accounts from an mmo. invested 4 hours gametime in total for them and setting them up for ebay etc 1 extra hour. paid 400 in total, made 1000 in the end. did this like 20 times already so made a decent amount of money.
> 
> got like 6 or 7k on my bank from work too


collectin dem shekels boyo


----------



## Overjetcel299 (Nov 24, 2019)

Beg and return used bottles for cents


----------



## Halotestin (Nov 24, 2019)

I want trannymax to sell my smelly panties


----------



## john_cope (Nov 26, 2019)

work hard and move to a rich country with high GDP for more opportunity. you cant become rich in the countryside or a shithole


----------



## amazing (Nov 27, 2019)

finish profitmaxxing my family's business, graduate and open a consulting firm


----------



## wellthatsucks (Nov 27, 2019)

Minimum wage is such a joke here the only way to earn money to fund for double jaw as a late teen in HS/college is through black hat methods

If I lived in the us id without hesitation wagecuck two years and get everything I need


----------



## Pietrosiek (Nov 27, 2019)

Scared Money make no money


----------



## Pariah (Nov 27, 2019)

Trades, once I get enough money maybe put some into the stock market or into crypto on the side.


----------



## Superking (Nov 27, 2019)

Creating media IPs


----------



## toolateforme (Nov 27, 2019)

buflek said:


> made 600€ this week from buying and selling accounts from an mmo. invested 4 hours gametime in total for them and setting them up for ebay etc 1 extra hour. paid 400 in total, made 1000 in the end. did this like 20 times already so made a decent amount of money.
> 
> got like 6 or 7k on my bank from work too


How do you do that?


wellthatsucks said:


> Minimum wage is such a joke here the only way to earn money to fund for double jaw as a late teen in HS/college is through black hat methods
> 
> If I lived in the us id without hesitation wagecuck two years and get everything I need


In balkan double jaw is 4k to 5k


----------



## Blackout.xl (Nov 27, 2019)

Traxanas said:


> currently, through part-time jobs as a teencel, they accept 15 yr olds as that is the minimum legal age
> 
> investing for HGH


Your time is running out fam


wellthatsucks said:


> Minimum wage is such a joke here the only way to earn money to fund for double jaw as a late teen in HS/college is through black hat methods
> 
> If I lived in the us id without hesitation wagecuck two years and get everything I need


Commit crimes


----------



## Traxanas (Nov 28, 2019)

Blackout.xl said:


> Your time is running out fam
> 
> Commit crimes


it's ok, I have enough time


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Nov 28, 2019)

Running drugs from south america in a narco submarine


----------



## beyourself (Nov 28, 2019)

*Programmers get paid well. I'll start wagecucking next semester probably, 20 hours / week or so.*​


----------



## duckpeter8000 (Nov 28, 2019)

TheMewingBBC said:


> Phase 1:Goal is to hit 50k (11k saved so far) Right now I'm furnishing my technical reading ability and learning fundamental analysis and sentimental for crypto, forex, stocks/options trading, ETFs



Interesting Plan. May i ask how you increase your analytical and technical reading skills? What sources do you use? And please dont link in some YouTube Videos with advice from self Made Millionaires now. YouTube is the new cable TV of 2019, where you have to listen tons and tons of meaningless jabbering for maybe one sand grain of usefull information or Insight.

And planing long term never works out like you imagined. There are too many unknown factors in ones Future. You can make plans for the next 6 month maximum and reconsider your current situation.


----------



## Bewusst (Nov 28, 2019)

Giving you my PayPal so you send me money 


Spoiler


----------



## BlackBoyo (Nov 28, 2019)

- dealing Crack 
- side hustles : pimping


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Nov 28, 2019)

duckpeter8000 said:


> And *planing long term* never works out like you imagined. There are too many unknown factors in ones Future. You can make plans for the next 6 month maximum and reconsider your current situation.







So you think I'm actually trying to take over the world?!?

The only thing to take seriously from that post is what I plan to learn in the future
I don't even get the need of your criticism, it's not even a detailed plan, obviously the post is more about my wishes/dream than being a coordinated plan


----------



## duckpeter8000 (Nov 28, 2019)

Forget the " criticism" part then. How about anwsering my questions?


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Nov 28, 2019)

duckpeter8000 said:


> Interesting Plan. May i ask how you increase your analytical and technical reading skills? What sources do you use?


Torrent and google mostly, and I sometimes use YouTube for further explanation. Some of the sources are listed in my mega-thread, like the one listed under forex is extremely detailed on indicators, chart patterns, candlestick patterns, MA, Fibonacci and pivots, Elliot rule, spotting breakouts, etc, etc.
Markets got some TA elements in common but also has their own distinct tools. I know crypto and forex is very in common in TA, but the stock market got a lot of their own special patterns
There's a lot of useful videos teaching you certain tips in TA, usually more helpful than bad.


----------



## duckpeter8000 (Nov 28, 2019)

You will end up a bum


----------



## mikeock (Nov 28, 2019)

I spent my twenties moneymaxxing. Ended up with a pretty large blog that makes between $4k and $15k net in a month purely work from home. The caveat to all this is that I live in a third world country, so my expenses are only $700-$1k a month. Online income is the best balance of money and freedom that currently exists.


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Nov 28, 2019)

duckpeter8000 said:


> You will end up a bum


???


----------



## Lightbulb (Nov 28, 2019)

TheMewingBBC said:


> Phase 1:Goal is to hit 50k (11k saved so far) Right now I'm furnishing my technical reading ability and learning fundamental analysis and sentimental for crypto, forex, stocks/options trading, ETFs till it's god tier second nature. I will continue wage slaving and day trading till I hit 50k with a good profit/loss record and show signs of consistent gain
> 
> Phase 2: the goal is to hit 250k saved. After finishing phase one of hitting 50k, I will quit my job and go full-time trader. I will go back to RE and reconnect with my network and hunt for wholesale deals. I would increase my crypto portfolio by 10k
> 
> ...


Jfl nice cope


dotacel said:


> working remote for some Western programming company so I can live like a king in this shithole


Goals tbh


----------



## Blackout.xl (Nov 28, 2019)

Lightbulb said:


> Jfl nice cope
> 
> Goals tbh


Saving money, planning and learning is cope?


----------



## Lightbulb (Nov 28, 2019)

Blackout.xl said:


> Saving money, planning and learning is cope?


No his last line of text lol
Was too lazy to delete the rest


----------



## Atman (Nov 28, 2019)

mikeock said:


> I spent my twenties moneymaxxing. Ended up with a pretty large blog that makes between $4k and $15k net in a month purely work from home. The caveat to all this is that I live in a third world country, so my expenses are only $700-$1k a month. Online income is the best balance of money and freedom that currently exists.


I fucking envy you. 
With that income in a shithole, you can fuck prime 18 year old escorts every night in every hole while still increasing your net worth. 
What is the general business model behind your blog?


----------



## mikeock (Nov 28, 2019)

Atman said:


> I fucking envy you.
> With that income in a shithole, you can fuck prime 18 year old escorts every night in every hole while still increasing your net worth.
> What is the general business model behind your blog?



I escortmaxxed while building up my business. Would not recommend, it really fucked up my perception of relationships to where I felt it's normal to give women money all willy nilly. My blog is simply content with ads. It's a music blog, that's all I'm gonna say.


----------



## Atman (Nov 28, 2019)

mikeock said:


> I escortmaxxed while building up my business. Would not recommend, it really fucked up my perception of relationships to where I felt it's normal to give women money all willy nilly.


Maybe you just overdid it? How long and how many have you done?
I will probably try it a few times just to have the experience and see how it will affect me psychologically.

On topic:
At the moment I am wagecucking and investing in stocks and rental apartments.
I will later try to use the welfare system of my country to my advantage and leech as much money as possible.
My plan is to be financially independent at the age of around 35.


----------



## mikeock (Nov 29, 2019)

Atman said:


> Maybe you just overdid it? How long and how many have you done?
> I will probably try it a few times just to have the experience and see how it will affect me psychologically.
> 
> On topic:
> ...



I did it for about 3-4 years and fucked in and around 10 different escorts. I had 3 regulars in that time. That is not that big a number, but it still messed with my head.


----------



## godsmistake (Nov 29, 2019)

build a hive mind of small robots that can search for shekels via smell


----------



## Reggina Calcio (Nov 30, 2019)

Cpa marketing and paid advertisement


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Nov 30, 2019)

B-B-B-B-B-BLACKHATTTINGGGGG


----------



## maunchu (Nov 30, 2019)

OCDMaxxing said:


> B-B-B-B-B-BLACKHATTTINGGGGG


Elab on your OCD, now


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Nov 30, 2019)

maunchu said:


> Elab on your OCD, now


Well, I can't, because if I reveal exploits they won't work anymore kek


----------



## maunchu (Nov 30, 2019)

OCDMaxxing said:


> Well, I can't, because if I reveal exploits they won't work anymore kek


Then don't just reveal the manifestation of the disorder


----------



## zerofad3 (Nov 30, 2019)

Continue trading crypto's until i have my FY money. I sort of like my job now but i want to say fuck you boss whenever I want without any financial problems.

Work less, and travel regularly for some EEmaxxing slavic sluts.

Cashout mostly in next crypto bullrun (lol will never happen) and buy some toys like a car or something.


----------

